# Rear Brake conversion?



## kenbaustin (Dec 24, 2010)

I completed my front disc conversion on my 1970 Lemans. I used ssbc conversion kit and all went well. I recently had to take my rear axle's out to replace some bearing and have decided to go ahead and convert my rear brakes to disc. I want to use the ssbc kit but in looking at the emergency brake installation it looks like you have to fabricate your own brackets and purchase new brake cables? Does anybody know an easier way to get the emergency brakes hooked up with the ssbc kit? Or recommend a different conversion kit. I'm having a hard time finding much about the wilwood or Baer emergency brake setup. Does anyone have any experience with this and having any recommendations? 

Thanks,

Ken


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

I used the kit from right stuff, very pleased and e brake is straight forward. I think the page is getdiscbrakes.com if not Google right stuff disc conversion. Check out my build thread for pics of the conversion and rear end work. Good luck

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## kenbaustin (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks. I just looked through your 68 GTO Resto... It looks awesome. 

Does this look like the disc conversion kit you used from Right Stuff? AFXRD01

Do you recommend a proportioning valve with disc on all 4 brakes? I got my booster from SSBC and was told it was from a corvette.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

That's the one, I purchased mine as a 4 wheel conversion so it included a proportioning valve. I would call them and see what they recommend they were knowledgeable when I called. The only mods I made were welding two tabs on the rear for mounts and turning down the axles a bit to fit in the rotors. You can download the instruction manual off their site and flip through it.


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

I also used rite stuff 4 wheel disc brake kit and was very happy with them. Yes you will need to get a 4 wheel disc poprtioning valve instead of a disc/drum valve


----------



## kenbaustin (Dec 24, 2010)

So I'm trying to get my rear disc brake conversion completed and have run into some issues. The pedal goes to the floor and I have bled these brakes a million times now and I cant get them to work. I have adjusted the emergency brakes like Rite Stuff recommended so that the piston/pad is pressed out on the rotor. IF I pump the brakes the grab but then go right back to the floor. I pinched the rear brake hose line to isolate the front from the rear and I get my pressure back and my brakes work so I know the issue is with my rear. Any ideas? I was reading about residual pressure valve to keep pressure on the rear brake but I thought that was what the manual emergency brake adjustment was for? I'm stumped any help is much appreciated.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Are you sure the calipers are on the right sides?? The bleeding fitting should be on top.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Call right stuff first
Then I would plug the line at the rear end to see if your proportioning valve and stuff are holding pressure. Then plug one side at a time to isolate.


----------



## kenbaustin (Dec 24, 2010)

I have been in contact with Right Stuff for a couple of weeks trying to sort this out. Thanks for tip Rukee. Sometimes its just that simple. I had the calipers on the wrong sides. I switched up and bleed the brake lines and working in 45 minutes.


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

Haha. I did the same thing with mr front calipers. Felt like a tart when i was on the phone with right stuff.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

LOL ~Don't ask me why I knew....


----------

